# Networking course - Koenig review



## Sam77 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a requirement and have to do a course in networking to meet that requirement. www.koenig-solutions.com - This website has a many feedbacks of students from all over the world. How can one be sure that they do not compromise on quality since the prices that they offer are so good. Anybody who has been to India for a course with them? Please guide !


----------



## PaulJ1210 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Sam,

I've just returned from 7 weeks with Koenig at their Dehradun centre in the Himalayas. I undertand your concern given their low prices, but you need not worry. Although I personally didn't do networking certifications, I did software certifications only, I met many other students who were doing networking.

Every student I talked to was very impressed by the quality of the courses and that reflects my own feelings. The instructors were very good and all the other support staff very efficient and helpful. If you can afford One-to-one training with Koenig, I strongly suggest you give it a go, you won't find better.

Regards

Paul


----------



## G Mzhy (Jan 28, 2011)

i was in india at koenig for 1 week for the OCS 2007 course, the facilities are phi-nominal, the instructors are very knowledgeable. i come back loaded with information and my turn around time on my projects have been reduced by more that half. Koenig is the best place you can go for any It related Course


----------

